

Ask YC: Is the AIM Service Down at the moment? - iamdave

I just tried logging into AOL Instant Messenger service from three different remote services (Pidgin, Meebo and GMail) and none of them seem to want to connect.  Is the AIM service down for anyone else?
======
iamdave
Okay, I'm getting back in from Meebo, but still not desktop applications.

------
noodle
just came back up for me, but yes, it was down for a while.

------
smoody
it's down for me too.

~~~
iamdave
Does AOL have a status page/blog for events like this, for the past 20 minutes
I've been scrambling looking for one.

~~~
markbao
<http://summize.com/search?q=aim>

